
Does sponsorship of major OSS make a diff in your desire to work at a company? - blittle
https://twitter.com/little_bret/status/950781353712271361
======
Bino
I would say it all depends on why the do it, if there is a clear motive (like
if they depend on it...then it makes sense for me and them and builds
trustworthiness). But just sponsor something out of the blue - no. I don’t
believe in random goodness when money is involved.

~~~
blittle
Agreed. There definitely should be a transparent explanation behind the move.
In business money speaks.

